# The Next Zeiss Lenses? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 3, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12997"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=12997">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>More high performance Zeiss primes coming

</strong>I’ve been told by a good source what Zeiss has planned for the coming year or so as far as new prime lenses.</p>
<p>There will be a 28 f/1.4 introduced and an update to the Planar 85 f/1.4 (probably the weakest lens in the lineup). Don’t expect both lenses to be announced at the same time, and there could be a big gap between them. These are going to be on par with the new Distagon 55mm f/1.4 that was announced at Photokina.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## distant.star (Mar 3, 2013)

.
I'll take one of each....

After I win that MegaBillions Lottery!!


----------



## RGF (Mar 3, 2013)

Okay I'll show my complete ignorance about the Zeiss lineup.

What is the difference between Planar and Distagon? I have seen these names often but don't know if there is significance to the names

Thanks


----------



## Viggo (Mar 3, 2013)

I'll say this is a confirmed rumor:

from 1:10

Carl Zeiss 55mm f/1.4 Distagon, Sony NEX, and 135mm f/2.0 APO-Sonnar

Still can't wait for my favorite of these three, the 55...


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 3, 2013)

Wonder how much the 55mm f1.4 would cost?


----------



## Viggo (Mar 3, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Wonder how much the 55mm f1.4 would cost?



I've heard 4000 usd and 3000 eur.


----------



## RGF (Mar 3, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Wonder how much the 55mm f1.4 would cost?



If you have to ask, you can't afford it. But then again, great glass (scotch, wine, cars, ...) is worth it.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 3, 2013)

RGF said:


> Okay I'll show my complete ignorance about the Zeiss lineup.
> 
> What is the difference between Planar and Distagon? I have seen these names often but don't know if there is significance to the names
> 
> Thanks


I did a search and found:

Planar 

Designed by Dr. Paul Rudolph in 1896 based on the double Gauss design (in 1817, C F Gauss described a telescope objective consisting of a pair of meniscus shaped elements, one positive, and one negative.) The design was 4 groups of 6 elements, and a flat field design. Symmetrical optical configuration producing low spherical aberration and astigmatism. The normal wide airspace separating the positive and negative elements in the double gauss design made a large amount of spherical aberration. Rudolph thickened the negative elements and reduced the airspace as much as possible, which corrected the spherical aberration and the sagittal/ tangential astigmatic aberration. Rudolph also inserted a "buried surface" into the thick negative elements of a cemented interface separating two type of glass having the same refractive index, but different dispersive powers. Not widely used until coating processes were available, due to light loss from the large number of transmission surfaces causing very low contrast. Due to it's complexity and high number of transmission surfaces, it really did not come into it's own until coating was developed. The planar was used as a base for lens derivatives, though in asymmetric form. Almost all the high-aperture lenses supplied on Japanese cameras are modification on the Planar..

Distagon

This is a reversed telephoto lens, consisting of a large negative lens in front of an ordinary lens. This allows it to obtain a short overall focal length with elements of a larger and more manageable size, helps design a system that is favorable for both high relative aperture and wild-angular field, and increased the back focal distance beyond it's usual magnitude, which give space for the mirror of a SLR. The downsides are that is must be physically large, and of complex construction to correct all the aberrations, making the lens more expensive to produce. Reversed telephoto designs are rarely over 2 inches in focal length, and then it is only used for specific applications. Compared to the Biogon, it has a larger circle of illumination full aperture, though softer when wide open, though it is sharper when stopped down. Rear element does not interfere with mirrors in SLR's

source http://www.panix.com/~zone/photo/czlens.htm


----------



## SDsc0rch (Mar 3, 2013)

Would a third party lens like this work with Canon's AF

??


----------



## Viggo (Mar 3, 2013)

SDsc0rch said:


> Would a third party lens like this work with Canon's AF
> 
> ??



Absolutely.. But it would have to actually have AF  Zeiss for Canon is all MF.


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Mar 3, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Absolutely.. But it would have to actually have AF  Zeiss for Canon is all MF.



Not only Zeiss on Canon, but Zeiss in general. They don't produce autofocusing lenses. Imagine the cost of a Zeiss lens with some kind of USM autofocus.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 3, 2013)

RGF said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder how much the 55mm f1.4 would cost?
> ...



I wouldn't give Fletcher Jones saleman my credit card if I didn't ask for the out-the-door price on my wife 2013, White E350. 

Don't apply your case to everyone. What make you think I can't afford a $5k lens?


----------



## Viggo (Mar 3, 2013)

Knut Skywalker said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely.. But it would have to actually have AF  Zeiss for Canon is all MF.
> ...



Zeiss for Sony is AF.


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Mar 3, 2013)

Viggo said:


> Zeiss for Sony is AF.



Yeah, you're right! I forgot about that for a minute... I really would love to have an AF Zeiss lens for the EF mount. Not to mention the money to buy such a lens.


----------



## chasn (Mar 3, 2013)

Interesting comment in the film clip which implies they need to improve the Zeiss standard to cope with new sensors - like the D800 I think he mentions. A lot of people might possibly think Zeiss had some of the best lenses around already especially if you forgive the lack of AF. Hmmm. Can't be a throw away comment as I see it. And if Zeiss think this perhaps Canon and Nikon think the same. I think other threads have latched onto this in terms of speculating the Canon mega pixel camera will be held back until all the lenses are in place. Can't believe Zeiss are making a 3000 euro 50 mm lens MF unless they see more than the D800 in sight. Do people who know more about this sort of thing than me have any views?


----------



## ddashti (Mar 3, 2013)

Is the 28 f/1.4 really necessary?


----------



## RGF (Mar 3, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> [I did a search and found:



Thanks


----------



## RGF (Mar 3, 2013)

dilbert said:


> A new wide angle prime between 17mm and 21mm would be nice.



Do you want an 18, 19 or 20? Or perhaps something like 19.25 ;D ;D


----------



## preppyak (Mar 3, 2013)

RGF said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > A new wide angle prime between 17mm and 21mm would be nice.
> ...


Seriously. They already make a 15mm, an 18mm and a 21mm. Definitely no need for something in between, as most companies only make a 14mm and a 24mm prime


----------



## RGF (Mar 4, 2013)

preppyak said:


> Seriously. They already make a 15mm, an 18mm and a 21mm. Definitely no need for something in between, as most companies only make a 14mm and a 24mm prime



Canon 24-70 II is sharp as is the 14. Weak spot is the 16-35. I normally don't use too many primes (I have 14, 180 macro and long glass) but really no experience with the 18 vs 21. If you had to recommend on to complement my 24-70 and 14, which would you pick.

Thanks


----------



## risc32 (Mar 4, 2013)

what the...? ???


----------



## SDsc0rch (Mar 4, 2013)

thx viggo and knut


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Mar 4, 2013)

I think the ONLY reason Zeiss needs to update their lenses is for the new, high MP sensors. Well, their 50mm can be refreshed. But their 35mm and 85mm are fantastic for anything less than 30MP.

For fashion and portrait work, it's hard to beat Zeiss. I hope they have two different lines for the immediate future. Until I get a camera above 30MP and A LOT more paid work, there is no reason for me to get these uber-lenses.


----------



## post-films (Mar 4, 2013)

If it's going to be in the same price range with the new 55mm then I guess I'm going to have to dream about it


----------



## infared (Mar 4, 2013)

Knut Skywalker said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely.. But it would have to actually have AF  Zeiss for Canon is all MF.
> ...



...AND Image Stabilization!


----------



## Knut Skywalker (Mar 4, 2013)

infared said:


> Knut Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



And as fast as you can say "Zeiss" we're in the price range of a decent car. But holy mother of glass, that would be AWESOME!


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 4, 2013)

Knut Skywalker said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely.. But it would have to actually have AF  Zeiss for Canon is all MF.
> ...



My Sony RX1 cames with Carl Zeiss...... and yes it's AF.


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2013)

What does "on par with the 55mm" mean?


----------



## dadgummit (Mar 4, 2013)

Meh....hard to get excited over these. I have and love the Zeiss 21, 25, 50mp and 100mp and love them all. IF this lens is like the 55 1.4 then it will cost the same too which means 3000 Euro or even more dollars. Unfortunately Zeiss seems to have completely turned their backs on the enthusiast market. 

I have a feeling Zeiss lens announcements will be like when car and driver magazine shows a new Ferrari. I look at the picture, say wow that is really cool, and then forget completely about it.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 4, 2013)

dadgummit said:


> Meh....hard to get excited over these. I have and love the Zeiss 21, 25, 50mp and 100mp and love them all. IF this lens is like the 55 1.4 then it will cost the same too which means 3000 Euro or even more dollars. Unfortunately Zeiss seems to have completely turned their backs on the enthusiast market.
> 
> I have a feeling Zeiss lens announcements will be like when car and driver magazine shows a new Ferrari. I look at the picture, say wow that is really cool, and then forget completely about it.



No they didn't forget about the lower end of the market:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/583975-REG/Zeiss_1677_817_Normal_50mm_f_1_4_ZE.html

Get that one. 

I've been waiting for a high end 50 forever, and to finally see a company sacrifice size weight and price to provided the most awesome alternative to the others is JUST what I want.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 4, 2013)

If Zeiss would just put AF, I'd never own any canon lenses.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 4, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> If Zeiss would just put AF, I'd never own any canon lenses.



I wonder why they don't make AF lenses for Canon or Nikon bodies?


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 4, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > If Zeiss would just put AF, I'd never own any canon lenses.
> ...



Because $0ny doesn't want to.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 4, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



Don't they make AF lenses for Sony DSLR systems?


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 4, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Yes. If Zeiss made AF Lenses for Canon & Nikon, $0ny would lose a selling point.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 4, 2013)

damn I was really hoping for a zeiss 21mm TSE
not sure why they dont make a tilt shift but i bet they would do a seriously good job of one


----------



## dadgummit (Mar 6, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> damn I was really hoping for a zeiss 21mm TSE
> not sure why they dont make a tilt shift but i bet they would do a seriously good job of one



That would be an interesting lens. Zeiss microcontrast with the Canon TSE 24 II's functionality. Landscape photog's dream!!!

The issue I see is the vast majority of Zeiss' "affordable" (Under or around 2K?) lenses are just re-issues of 20+ year-old designs with modern mounts and some have auto aperture. The Hollywood 28/2, the 100 Makro, the 35/1.4, the 21/2.8 all come to mind. 

To make a TS lens you need a much larger image circle than a normal full-frame lens. The Zeiss 21 is a very complicated lens already and I do not think it could be scaled up without a complete re-design. Since a 50-55mm f1.4 is one of the simplest lenses to design, and the fact that they are asking 3,000 euros for their new version of a lens with that simplicity, I can imagine a 21mm TS would be in the $8-10,000 range. Perhaps they could re-use one of their medium format lenses and add a tilt/shift base? (though I don't know if 21mm is even possible on a med format system)


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 6, 2013)

Zeiss makes some great lens, yes, but I also think they make mediocre and poor candidates ...Their 85mm f1.4 is the biggest turd in recent years.


----------



## Viggo (Mar 6, 2013)

Ray2021 said:


> Zeiss makes some great lens, yes, but I also think they make mediocre and poor candidates ...Their 85mm f1.4 is the biggest turd in recent years.



It will be very interesting to see the new 85 ...


----------



## silat shooters (Mar 14, 2013)

I recently attended the NANPA Show in Jacksonville, FL and Zeiss had a booth there. They had the 55mm f1.4 and examples shot with it compared to the their 50mm f1.4 ZF.2 and the difference was truly beyond NIGHT AND DAY!! No exaggeration!

It was AMAZING!! They had 100% Blow-up from various spots within the frame, corners, highlights, textured areas, etc both shot at f1.4 and anyone who looked at it reacted the same way - WOW!! The results wide open were spectacular! 

They seem to hint that Canon would be joining the hi-meg count megapixel game shortly. Apparently the current line of Nikon and Canon lenses are out-resolved by the new sensor of cameras such as the D800. 

So we'll see the 55mm first followed by a 28mm f1.4 and 85mm f1.4 shortly. Asked why no AF, and was told that Canon and Nikon guard their technology and only open it up to Japanese companies. That would explain Sigma and Tamron being able to have AF in EOS and F mount. 

But they said these will be "the best optics in the DSLR world PERIOD. The lenses won't be cheap, hinted at roughly $4K dollars. But must say, I was IMPRESSED!


----------



## Viggo (Mar 14, 2013)

silat shooters said:


> I recently attended the NANPA Show in Jacksonville, FL and Zeiss had a booth there. They had the 55mm f1.4 and examples shot with it compared to the their 50mm f1.4 ZF.2 and the difference was truly beyond NIGHT AND DAY!! No exaggeration!
> 
> It was AMAZING!! They had 100% Blow-up from various spots within the frame, corners, highlights, textured areas, etc both shot at f1.4 and anyone who looked at it reacted the same way - WOW!! The results wide open were spectacular!
> 
> ...



Sweet! Thanks a lot for sharing, I hope others seen it first hand join in and share what they see and feel. 

I started saving a long time ago


----------



## ksagomonyants (Mar 14, 2013)

Does anybody know if Zeiss 100 f2 makro is going to be updated any time soon?


----------

